# calibrating linecounters



## muzzel62 (Jun 23, 2011)

hellooo out there ive been trying to find the best info/video on calibrating my linecounter reels can anyone help


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Measure out 100 feet in your yard or where ever and then set your counter to zero and pull out 100 feet of line according to your previous measurement in your yard. If your counter reads less than 100 then you have to much line on the reel. Take some line off and then go thru the process again. If the counter reads more than 100 then you need more line. Add line and then repeat.


----------



## nikmark (May 26, 2009)

Here is one that explains it pretty well.


----------



## muzzel62 (Jun 23, 2011)

Will that work even when adding braided to mono backer? Thanks for your help you guys


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

muzzel62 said:


> Will that work even when adding braided to mono backer? Thanks for your help you guys


Yep, same principle. I put 400 feet of mono backer and then a micro swivel or blood knot to braid. Add braid until reel is full and walk off 100' adjust as necessary.


----------



## muzzel62 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey thanks


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

trick appears to be using the large spool of line...can't do that with the small spools..(100 yds or so). thanks for the video
EB


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

That's the best video I have seen on it. Getting ready to spool up and calibrate mine this weekend so that was helpful.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

For braid...

This is how I did it and it worked out for me....

150 yard filler spool (30 pound test) equals 450 feet. I taped the end of the braid onto the reel spool and put 400 feet on the reel under tension. I then tied a micro Spro swivel to the braid and 14 lb. Berkley XL (I bought this on clearance, bulk spool). I then filled the rest of the spool with the 14 lb. as a backer. Once full I did the walk for 100 feet until I got it right. I cut the mono and tied it onto another reel and transfered. Once full I double checked the reel via doing the walk. I was within 1 foot so I called it good.

I then filled the rest of my reels with the mono backer to the distance I came up with on the first reel, 1150 feet, tied my Spro swivel and then attached the braid and put 400 feet on.

Repeat until all reels are done.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey Mike, What brand braid? 10 lbs. dia.? Thanks


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

angler69 said:


> Hey Mike, What brand braid? 10 lbs. dia.? Thanks


Power Pro, 30 lb which is equivalent to 10 lb.

This was on Okuma Magda reels. I haven't done my new Diawa's yet.


----------



## Skeet1 (Jan 10, 2013)

muzzel62 said:


> hellooo out there ive been trying to find the best info/video on calibrating my linecounter reels can anyone help


Ross Robertson has a good video on this subject on u tube.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

EB1221 said:


> trick appears to be using the large spool of line...can't do that with the small spools..(100 yds or so). thanks for the video
> EB


sure, it works the same way with the smaller spools. if you have too much line on, just clip some off. If you are short and need more line than on the spool, tie another spool to that one and keep going...


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Diawa 27 LC, I used mono, big game 12 lb, 3 different colors, clear, green and brown, each reel held 1175 ft and they all came out calibrated within a foot of each other. Seems if you don't get the tension the same you will go one way or the other on footage, sure had sore thumbs when done because of the PINCH factor !!


----------

